# Snapper 10305E impeller seized, need help



## Sakpase (Jan 25, 2016)

Hey! Had a storm today and while I was helping my neighbor one of the auger didn't work and I put a regular screw in there. The snow blower was working fine until it suddenly stopped and turned off. I turned it back on and when I engaged the handle for the auger it turned off I checked the auger and the bolt were in there I turned it on again and pressed the handle for the auger again and I got a burning smell by the belt area and the auger didn't turn. I Removed the belt cover to see if the belt broke but belt is fine. I tried the move the impeller by hand but wouldn't move it seems sieze not sure what the problem is and where to start, so I can fix this snow blower any help would be appreciated


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Sakpase. I've got a 1030 too :icon-hgtg:

You also want to check to make sure there isn't a rock or something jammed between the impeller and the housing including the back side.

It sounds like either the bearing between the big drive pulley and the impeller is seized or the gear box seized.
My guess would be the impeller bearing.
You need to take the tension off the belt and see where you can get some movement and where it's seized solid. Might want to check the tensioner pulleys bearing too, but usually if they fail the belt will spin on them and burn up.


----------



## Sakpase (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply. I checked didn't see anything jammed between the impeller and the housing. I also took the belt cover off try to see if I could get a movement from the impeller seem pretty stuck. Hopefully it is only a seize bearing for the impeller. Also since you have the same snow blower. Mine snow blower seem pretty slow on the top gear.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Can you post a photo of the friction disc and driven disc to show their condition ??


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You shouldn't use normal bolts in place of shear bolts either. If you hit something you could end up breaking the gear box instead of the shear pins that way.


----------



## Sakpase (Jan 25, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Can you post a photo of the friction disc and driven disc to show their condition ??


Will open it tomorrow so I can a picture


----------



## Sakpase (Jan 25, 2016)

Shryp said:


> You shouldn't use normal bolts in place of shear bolts either. If you hit something you could end up breaking the gear box instead of the shear pins that way.


I know. Had no choice just had a storm. Hopefully that wasn't the case just ordered some shear pins


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Sakpase said:


> I know. Had no choice just had a storm. Hopefully that wasn't the case just ordered some shear pins


This should remind us all to always have shear pins handy


----------



## Sakpase (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks guys I check again today around the impeller and I see a bolt that was stuck between the impeller and the body. I remove it and it's working nice again. The only thing is it's a bit slow when on gear thought it should be more powerful for a 10h


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Sakpase said:


> Thanks guys I check again today around the impeller and I see a bolt that was stuck between the impeller and the body. I remove it and it's working nice again. The only thing is it's a bit slow when on gear thought it should be more powerful for a 10h


Put the drive selector in the highest speed position and then post pictures of the friction disk/plate assembly so we can see if the adjustment is off.

May be you need to adjust drive pulley tension, or the drive belt could be worn, or the rubber friction wheel is not running at the edge of the aluminum drive disk in high speed position, which requires an adjustment to the shift linkage.


----------



## Sakpase (Jan 25, 2016)

skutflut said:


> Put the drive selector in the highest speed position and then post pictures of the friction disk/plate assembly so we can see if the adjustment is off.
> 
> May be you need to adjust drive pulley tension, or the drive belt could be worn, or the rubber friction wheel is not running at the edge of the aluminum drive disk in high speed position, which requires an adjustment to the shift linkage.


Alright thanks i will do that. Just ordered some parts from snapper, because the snow blower wasn't really scrapping all the snow off from the ground. i had a bad skid shoes, i ordered both belts and new skid shoes and a scrapper. My chute cable does't work it's hard won't turned. Try to order a new one, but they don't carry it no more


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

You won't really notice the HP until it takes on a big load - that's when they show their true colors..... a lesser machine will bog out


----------

